# The craziest KSL trade you've been offered?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm always baffled when it comes to trying to sale things on KSL.com and some of the offers you get. I recently sold a dozen goose floaters for $300 and had some of the craziest trade offers! One guy offered 6 goats, 6 chickens and a coop, and a $25 gift card to Smith's. The other offered $50 in Wal-Mart gift cards, 2 boxes of black cloud ammo, a $25 gift card to olive garden, and $25 in cash.
What are some of the craziest trade offers you've had?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Several years ago I posted up I wanted to trade my 14 ft. semi-v aluminum boat and trailer for a flat bottom duck boat with trailer. I figured a straight across deal. I was offered and I took him up on it, was a 16 ft., 5 ft. wide flat bottom all aluminum that has to be the most stable boat I have ever had the pleasure of being in.


----------

